
Ask HN: Whatever happened to TeamViewer? - Fej
Never saw an apology from them, no acknowledgement of any security flaw, nothing. Of course I could have missed it (but I doubt that, would have made the front page).<p>Is it safe to use them again? Got rid of all the PCs on my account for obvious security reasons. Two-factor helps but there were reports of compromised accounts with 2-factor enabled.
======
Piskvorrr
Unknown if issue solved, unknown what versions affected. Unsafe.

